# bob sikes report



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

pinfish galore once again. as soon as you threw out cut shrimp on the bottom they took it right away. 

it was windy and pretty rough today so the conditions were annoying. one guy easily caught his limit of spanish freelining live shrimp. 

i tried using a bobber and freelining and the wind made it tough. and when i free lined my shrimp would get eaten by something but no hookup's, probably those damn pinfish. 

its always annoying when a guy fishing right next to you is catching tons of fish and you keep getting your bait stolen. oh well maybe next time! 

anyone with suggestions please let me know.. i was freelining with 3-4 slingshots, maybe i should of used less weight to keep the shrimp more shallow? the guy there did suggest using a shank hook to me.. other than that i couldn't figure out what he was doing differently then everyone else..

i ended up keeping 5 pinfish for dinner out of the 30+ i caught but would of traded all of them for 1 spaniard


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Try a weighted popping cork only allowing your shrimp to dangle 2- 3 feet below the surface. I use a #4 treble hook with a light 7 strand leader. If you go with a long shank hook you can get away without using a leader. We have limited out on nice size spanish this week and even caught some decent pomps. Good luck ,I hope this helps a little.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

so no slingshot to weigh the shrimp down?

just put the bobber 3 feet above the hook?


----------



## sonicfisherman (Apr 8, 2009)

Had that issue out there once put a jig head on to keep the shrimp down ond it worked i limited out.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

sonicfisherman said:


> Had that issue out there once put a jig head on to keep the shrimp down ond it worked i limited out.


i'm confused.. you mean on a bobber or free lining?


----------



## florabamaboy (Nov 18, 2011)

I use the weighted popping cork(bobber) no other weights. I like the skrimps to have full roaming abilities. You know spanish like a good challenge.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll be out there late Sunday night until early Monday morning. Plan on taking the little cooker with me this time so I can fry something up right there fresh. Hopefully there will be less sharks and more reds, black drums, or specs this time around.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

stevesmi said:


> i ended up keeping 5 pinfish for dinner out of the 30+ i caught but would of traded all of them for 1 spaniard


I was wondering if those pinfish were edible... now I know they are... going to start keeping some of the larger ones.. that way when I come home without any spanish or reds or anything worthy at least I will have dinner... course with me and the wife eating them, we will probably need 10 of them.,.. LOL


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

Breeze said:


> I was wondering if those pinfish were edible... now I know they are... going to start keeping some of the larger ones.. that way when I come home without any spanish or reds or anything worthy at least I will have dinner... course with me and the wife eating them, we will probably need 10 of them.,.. LOL


we used to catch 50 of them when i was a kid and bring them home and fry them up. today i would say they are decent cooking considering i only bake my fish and never fry for health reasons.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

stevesmi said:


> we used to catch 50 of them when i was a kid and bring them home and fry them up. today i would say they are decent cooking considering i only bake my fish and never fry for health reasons.


I assume you would clean them like we did the perch back home... you do not filet them do you? With perch we would scale them, off the head, clean the guts out, and done..


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

yeah thats how i clean any fish i catch. I do not filet the fish i catch unless they are large


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I don't eat the pinfish, they are just good bait. So are the white grunts but I will eat them on occasion. Just remember if you eat the grunts filet the meat from the skin because the skin is loaded with iodine. To much iodine and you could develope a goiter. Not exactly the most attractive feature one could aquire :blink:
I'm headed out there now. Come on redfish! Hopefully no more sharks!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Smarty said:


> I'm headed out there now. Come on redfish! Hopefully no more sharks!


 Just got back home. Caught one of the biggest pufferfish I've ever seen, about 15 large grunts, 3 pinfish, 1 whiting, and was cut off 8 times by sharks one of which made a run with probably around 500yds before he cut me off. Ladyfish were so thick my lure was getting nailed and spit out so much it would never make it to the bottom. At least one person had a large legal size red laying on the deck when I walked up. Can't win 'em all.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

if it makes you feel better i was surf fishing yesterday and hooked a monster on shrimp which took about 50 yards of line and then snapped my line instantly. 

no chance on my 12 pound test


----------



## Blue Waters (Feb 19, 2010)

*skunked*

My wife and I fished from 4 to 7:30 PM Sunday on Bob sikes and nothing to take home, and they are right nobody else was taking anything home either. Use dead fresh shrimp and the pin fish were taking every last bite. So I switched to gulp shrimp 3" and a few nibbles here and there and then wham I get big hit but he got off, brought in a half of gulp shrimp right up to the hook on the jig head. I witness the oriental family next to me bringing in the pin fish right and left and dropping them in their cooler. So I would say some people do take them home to eat, but me I am looking for a fish with alot of meat on their bones. Something I can sink my teeth into. Going to Charlie Pier at NAS next, good news is that they said Charlie pier is open every Sat and Sun now from 0630 until sunset. Donation is helpful. Good luck next time my fellow fishermen.


----------



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

Pin fish are just to bony and not enough meat.


----------

